# waiting on probate who gets lease money



## maryann (2 Mar 2016)

Can some one help I was left part of a farm  from my aunt but no money  thefarm is leased who gets that money at the end as we have to wait for probate it is 10,000per year going in to executors account now.thanks


----------



## Thirsty (3 Mar 2016)

Until probate is granted the income is included in the assets of the estate, and is distributed per the terms of the will.

A beneficiary who has been bequeathed a property is not necessarily entitled to the rent income prior to grant of probate. 

Incidentally, the rental income is quite correctly being paid to executors account; they are responsible for all the assets of the estate.


----------

